# Marquis Motorhomes Ivybridge Devon



## Reggie (May 1, 2005)

Hi,
We recently bought an Autosleeper Trident T5 from the above company.
The person we dealt with there was Ryan Wooruffe, we found him to be very helpful, friendly and keen to give us the best deal he could.
All to often we complain about people but in this case credit were credit is due.

Regards
Reg


----------



## desertsong (Mar 8, 2006)

We deal with them too, staff are always helpful, courteous and sympathetic. We've had a lot niggly problems with our Autotrail, mainly however, these have not been the fault of Marquis, but other factors, like Truma recalls, battery problems etc. 

The staff are fine, it's the system that's crap. Big companies like to get paid for any work done under warranty but the manufacturers don't make life easy for them to claim back under their arrangements

But I agree, Marquis at Lee Mill, in my experience, are generally pretty good. Bob the workshop manager could not be better.

desertsong


----------



## GROUNDHOG (Mar 7, 2006)

We too are very pleased with Marquis Devon and the new Autocruise we bought from them has so far been faultless - Am I tempting providence here! Very friendly and helpful to date and the hand over last year was unbelievable in terms of going through every detail followed by a detailed inspection of every inch of the van and any tiny faults put immediately right.

Long may it continue!


----------



## 96633 (Nov 3, 2005)

We bought a new Cheyenne from Marquis Devon just under a year ago and have nothing but praise for them. No high pressure sales, very helpful with all our queries and a good deal into the bargain. They even brought a M/H down from the midlands to let us see it to help us pick the actual model we wanted. Excellent handover and service.

The following is an extract from one of my previous posts:-

_We are all very quick to criticize when we get bad service. However I would like to compliment both Marquis-Devon and Autotrail for some exceptional service.

I took my Cheyenne in to Marquis on Tuesday afternoon for what I thought would be several minor adjustments however it resulted in them having to order a new door for the bathroom and a new offside rear window. Imagine my surprise at receiving a telephone call from them this afternoon to book the M/H in as the parts had come through (in less than 48 hours)

I have read many accounts on this forum of people having to wait weeks and in some cases months for their dealer to receive parts which have been ordered and I was expecting to have to do likewise. Hence my delight with both companies excellent service._

Brian


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

Far be it from me to rain on this parade but just to show the other side.

Some friends of my wife bought a second hand van from Marquis of Devon last October. It needed a new oven, and they have been waiting ever since, despite repeated promises.

Apparently they have now given Marquis until this weekend before cancelling, as they have already taxed the van., and lost many months of tax.

I don't know if this is the fault of Marquis or its suppliers, but just to put the other side...
Paul


----------

